# How to set up single-GPU NVIDIA/ATI GPU2 Client



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2009)

**IMPORTANT* *BEFORE PART 1 UNINSTALL CURRENT NVIDIA/ATI DRIVERS.

*PART 1*

*Nvidia:*Download the latest Drivers for nVidia(180.xx on are Cuda Enabled):

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Choose your Version (XP x86 x64, Vista x86 x64) then download the driver, follow instructions.

*ATI:*Download latest Drivers for ATI(Catalyst 9.2)

http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.HTML

Choose your Version (XP x86 x64, Vista x86 x64) then download the driver, follow instructions.

Reboot.

*PART 2*

Download F@H GPU2 Console Client(No Viewer):

*For XP*
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623.zip

*For Vista*
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip

Follow instructions. Make sure to enter Team#50711 and choose your user name wisely. If you change you name, your points do not carry over to the new name. 

*PART 3*

Download Fahmon:

http://fahmon.net/

1. Install fahmon and update project list.

2a. (Vista) To point it to the GPU folder, SEARCH for APPDATA. In AppData locate the folder that says ROAMING. In Roaming find Folding@home-gpu folder. Right click on folder and copy location into the Fahmon.

2b. (XP) Point Fahmon to C:\Documents and Settings\{user name here}\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu


*PART 4 (Optional:For Overclocking GPU)*

Download Riva Tuner from:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163

Follow instructions to install.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2009)

Very informative.  Good guide.


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2009)

Why does one need to use RivaTuner for F@H?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Why does one need to use RivaTuner for F@H?


It's due to the fact that most cards will o/c well and yield addt'l PPD. I can pick up about 1000PPD on my 8800GTS 512 with the right work unit. I will edit.

*Edit:* Changed order and noted o/c'ing as optional.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's due to the fact that most cards will o/c well and yield addt'l PPD. I can pick up about 1000PPD on my 8800GTS 512 with the right work unit. I will edit.
> 
> *Edit:* Changed order and noted o/c'ing as optional.



you mean 10,000?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2009)

I dont think im doing it right.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

your'e doing it right, fahmon is pointed at the wrong directory... make the root directory of the project the same as the loocation of the executable... i.e. C:users\jonathan\downloads\F@H... *not* C:users\jonathan\downloads\F@H\*work*  (point fahmon one directory up)

Also... we should all get "TPU theme" foding siggies  for the team.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, seems to be working now.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Thanks, seems to be working now.



Lol you have a different wallpaper every time i see a screenie


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Lol you have a different wallpaper every time i see a screenie



Random wallpaper changer. 

http://www.rjlsoftware.com/software/entertainment/wallpapr/


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 24, 2009)

god bless you guys


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 24, 2009)

I was considering running folding. But does it eat bandwidth? I share internet with 4 other people. Unless we go unlimited, we already over our cap.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I was considering running folding. But does it eat bandwidth? I share internet with 4 other people. Unless we go unlimited, we already over our cap.



it eats a little bandwith for sending and downloading units and such.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I was considering running folding. But does it eat bandwidth? I share internet with 4 other people. Unless we go unlimited, we already over our cap.


F@H only uses bandwith when sending results and reciving work. *This happens every 2 hrs on average and last only 10-15 seconds*. In the grand scope of things, F@H has virtually no effect on bandwidth.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah, I take it the console client uses a ton less CPU than the systray client?

I was wondering why my ppd was only hitting ~1200 on 2 4830's...


----------



## Silverel (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright. Stop me if this is weird.

Before I was using the systray client (with viewer). The installer went ahead and created my Roaming\folding** folder. The console client however is more than content to run from a folder on my Desktop, and there's no other trace of it besides there. Since I have multiple GPU's running, I just made a whole second folder for it, and set it up in the advanced options.

This seems a ton more simple.

On my desktop I have FaH Console and FaH Console2, respectively containing all the necessary files to run entirely independent of each other. When setting up FaHmon, I downloaded the zip, and made a folder for it as well. Launched the app, pointed it to the FaH Console/2, and it was up and running.

I jumped through a ton of hoops trying to get the systray version to work. This one is so incredibly simple it's really blown my mind.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Ah, I take it the console client uses a ton less CPU than the systray client?
> 
> I was wondering why my ppd was only hitting ~1200 on 2 4830's...



With no viewer, there is no PPD hit when checking progress and it's more efficient too. The console is the way to go for all clients. BTW, nice 4830's you got there. That card has turned out to be quite formidable


----------



## Silverel (Feb 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> With no viewer, there is no PPD hit when checking progress and it's more efficient too. The console is the way to go for all clients. BTW, nice 4830's you got there. That card has turned out to be quite formidable



Shee, that's at stock clocks too. It goes all the way up to 734/1125. Problem is if the driver failz, it resets to 585/900.

Only time I had the driver fail was when I left GPUz running though. For some reason that causes more instability than FurMark does. o.o

edit

kk, bumped the clocks up a little bit. Guess it'll take a few minutes to get the PPD adjusted.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for the excellent guide, im just installing everything now, might as well have this 260 churning away whilst im away from my pc / downloading torrents or whatever. Ill post back with results / ppd in a second.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 1, 2009)

any thoughts?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 1, 2009)

I know she runs a touch hot, nothing I can do until mid this month.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> any thoughts?


Nice Trail 70 wallpaper. I had one as a kid and it was a great bike to play around on. OK, back on topic. Un-link the core/shader and drop the core to +50mhz over stock. Now run your shaders up to about 1500 and run F@H. If it's stable,bring the core up a bit. The main idea is to get the shader o/c as high as possible stability wise.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 1, 2009)

so shader clock is the most ppd producing factor?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2009)

I run my GTX260 (216sp) at 724/1514 and 999 mem for 24/7 folding with the fan set ~80%


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes shader is most important,  I actually underclock my ram to reduce heat.  By the way,  I would never run these older 65nm gtx cards at over 80c constantly,  I'd jack up that fan speed a bit.  My card can actually start to artifact at 83c!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 2, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I run my GTX260 (216sp) at 724/1514 and 999 mem for 24/7 folding with the fan set ~80%



ill have a look at those clocks - how many ppd does that yield?



johnspack said:


> Yes shader is most important,  I actually underclock my ram to reduce heat.  By the way,  I would never run these older 65nm gtx cards at over 80c constantly,  I'd jack up that fan speed a bit.  My card can actually start to artifact at 83c!



it fluctuates between 75 and 80, and with the fan on auto. If i do some proper folding Ill crank the fan to 70 / 80% though


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't seem to have a Folding@gpu folder in my roaming folder.  I'm trying to get fahmon working.  Can has help?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't seem to have a Folding@gpu folder in my roaming folder.  I'm trying to get fahmon working.  Can has help?



Follow the filepath from the GPU shortcut. Copy and paste that filepath into the Fahmon client settings. This is, unless you have installed it as a service.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the instructions folks......Got mine to work (I believe) and I've never folded before....




Any tips on GPUs running on SLI or is there some benefit to it?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Thanks for the instructions folks......Got mine to work (I believe) and I've never folded before....
> 
> View attachment 23655
> 
> Any tips on GPUs running on SLI or is there some benefit to it?



Sli must be off for F@H. Multi-GPU2 is a little more difficult to set up. We can walk you through it.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sli must be off for F@H. Multi-GPU2 is a little more difficult to set up. We can walk you through it.




OK let me know and thanks in advance


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

I cant get FAHMON to actually monitor GPU usage. I navigate to the folder but it still doesnt work. When i click on the FAHMON folder, it opens up and shows a subfolder which is a config folder. 

Im using Win7 x64 RC.


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2009)

Just as CrAsHnBuRnXp, I using Windows 7 RC x64 and I can't get the FAHMON monitor to work. Any ideas what's wrong?





Edit: I'm using the latest NVIDIA driver for Win7 RC x64.

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
Processor: Q6600
Video: 8800 GT
OS: Windows 7 RC x64

I'd also like to know what's the difference between the setup described here and "How to set up Windows SMP CPU Client". Which one should I use?


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

From the FahMon monitor window, click Clients and point it to where the client folder is located.


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2009)

That was too easy!


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I'd also like to know what's the difference between the setup described here and "How to set up Windows SMP CPU Client". Which one should I use?




The tutorial here pertains to *GPU clients *while Windows SMP deals with *CPU clients*

You can use either one (or both) if you so choose


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 6, 2009)

> 2a. (Vista) To point it to the GPU folder, SEARCH for APPDATA. In AppData locate the folder that says ROAMING.* In Roaming find Folding@home-gpu folder*. Right click on folder and copy location into the Fahmon.



I dont have the option that is in bold.


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I dont have the option that is in bold.



Do this...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1367146&postcount=34

i.e.
I clicked 'Add a new client' and entered my username and then browsed to where I installed 'Folding@Home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623' and when I hit the OK button, bingo!


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

1. First, locate the folder where you have the files in and remember it.
2. See post # 34 and follow it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 7, 2009)

Got it now. 

Thats totally not what the instructions say to do.


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Do this...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1367146&postcount=34
> 
> ...



I'm trying to do this right now. However, I can't find where I installed F@H. It's not listed in the program files. Maybe I'm just too damn tired.


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

Paul-If you still have the zip file, try to unzip it again (or go through the motions) and it will tell you where it went.


----------



## msgclb (May 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm trying to do this right now. However, I can't find where I installed F@H. It's not listed in the program files. Maybe I'm just too damn tired.



Where's the folder that you downloaded 'Folding@Home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623' or the XP version if that's what you're using? That's where I found mine. I have a dedicated download folder.


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was just too damn tired. I've got it running on my gtx260 now. I'll get the other rigs going tomorrow.


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'll get the other rigs going tomorrow.




Damn, that tired huh


----------



## Altered (May 7, 2009)

I dl the F@H what is the Passkey? Is that just a user created PW? 

Aww crap What does this mean.


> [07/05/09 - 02:04:01.500] X Altered cannot be reloaded! (FAHlog.txt does not exist)
> [07/05/09 - 02:06:03.515] X Altered cannot be reloaded! (FAHlog.txt does not exist)
> [07/05/09 - 02:07:28.234] X Altered cannot be reloaded! (FAHlog.txt does not exist)


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

Just leave it blank


----------



## Altered (May 7, 2009)

Well I did but I still seem to be having an issue. it isnt showing anything in my fahmon box except my name. I dont see anything its either N/A or blank???


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

reconfigure it and make sure the only thing you fill in is your username and team number (50711).


----------



## Altered (May 7, 2009)

What I am not understanding is under Part 3 of the tutorial where it says 


> Point Fahmon to C:\Documents and Settings\{user name here}\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu


Where exactly do you go to put this information to point it? 
I cannot see anything in the Fahmon that makes me believe it is working properly.


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

Altered said:


> What I am not understanding is under Part 3 of the tutorial where it says
> 
> Where exactly do you go to put this information to point it?
> I cannot see anything in the Fahmon that makes me believe it is working properly.



Check post #34 and follow my simple guide


----------



## msgclb (May 7, 2009)

Altered said:


> What I am not understanding is under Part 3 of the tutorial where it says
> 
> Where exactly do you go to put this information to point it?
> I cannot see anything in the Fahmon that makes me believe it is working properly.



You downloaded the F&H package where? Where did you extract it to?







It's the location of the extracted package you want.

i.e.
Clicked the 'Add a new client' and entered your username and then browse to where you installed 'Folding@Home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623' or whatever package you used then hit the OK button.


----------



## Altered (May 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Check post #34 and follow my simple guide


How did I miss that I skimmed through this thread twice!  Sorry.


msgclb said:


> You downloaded the F&H package where? Where did you extract it to?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090507/F@H-2009-07-06-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Great! I really appreciate it is reading something now. I presume I have it working VGA is working at 96% CPU @ 50%.  Is it always going to draw this much or can you adjust it down some? I better go read up on WTF I am doing.  I have no clue what to do when I am through or do you do anything I am going to read.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2009)

Yeah...I think I screwed up


----------



## Papahyooie (May 14, 2009)

So if im reading right this is for Folding with an Nvidia as one gpu and ATI as the second GPU. This is exactly what I want to do exept the other way around (ATI=GPU1 Nvidia=GPU2) Can I just switch them around in the install process and it will work?


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

Unless you're running Windows7 it is not possible to run both GPU. The other OSes will only recognize one driver. The GPU2 monicker refers to the second release of this GPU client.


----------



## mike047 (May 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Unless you're running Windows7 it is *not possible to run both GPU*. The other OSes will only recognize one driver. The GPU2 monicker refers to the second release of this GPU client.




But, you CAN run two Nvidia cards together?

I am on Linux for my farm and my learning curve will take a couple of days, but I assumed that I could run two 9600GSO in the same box.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 14, 2009)

Yes, you can run two nVidia cards together in one box. However I'm not sure if Linux has drivers that support that. I know Linux is pretty limited to graphics cards that work. On top of that, I believe graphics cards take a huge hit running under Linux when it comes to daily production. If you don't mind me asking, whats the reason to run Linux over other OSes?

However, what Bogmali was talking about was mixing and matching ATi and nVidia as both Catalyst and Forceware drivers can't be installed on the same OS and work, except Win 7.


----------



## mike047 (May 14, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Yes, you can run two nVidia cards together in one box. However I'm not sure if Linux has drivers that support that. I know Linux is pretty limited to graphics cards that work. On top of that, I believe graphics cards take a huge hit running under Linux when it comes to daily production. If you don't mind me asking, whats the reason to run Linux over other OSes?
> 
> However, what Bogmali was talking about was mixing and matching ATi and nVidia as both Catalyst and Forceware drivers can't be installed on the same OS and work, except Win 7.



Linux[Ubuntu] is free.  I am downsizing a farm of 46 boxes.  I have over all had as much success with linux as windoze and am at 111 in the world Boinc.  I folded before and used linux[Xandros] for 1.7m[IIRC].  OEM windoze is about $90 a pop and if you run many boxes and don't have a corporate os or a stolen os....... I couldn't afford it.

I don't think Linux Nvidia drivers are an issue as I run them on my 12 GPUs at GPUGrid without issues for the most part.  They are readily available at the Nvidia web site.

[edit] To my knowledge Linux oss have a very good support of Nvidia cards.  I have not found  a card yet that did not run without adding drivers at all.  Crunching at GPUGrid requires a certain level of driver [177.xx up] that you have to add manually.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 14, 2009)

Sorry, I was thinking more along the lines of dual card support, single card support is probably just fine. Mind you, I guess it would recognize both as what they were but not do SLI. Seeming we don't want SLI in the first place it'd probably be fine.

I'm pretty soft in the area of Linux knowledge, and all I remember was going through a list of cards that Xubuntu supported with my brother. This was 4 or 5 years ago now so its probably alot better. On top of that, my knowledge of Linux drivers in general is about that old as well. I do seem to recall people saying the GPU cards didn't have the same throughput (over all production) that could be achieved in Windows. Though again, I could be wrong.

Anyways, when it all comes down to it, if the drivers are there and working you won't have any issue with 2 nVidia cards together. With the coming of Windows 7 ATi and nVidia work on the same system now. It may be even possible to do this in Linux, but I know it wasn't possible before in Windows.


----------



## Papahyooie (May 15, 2009)

Ok so i would have to run windows 7. Just a thought though, I have had both catalyst and forceware running at the same time because I used an ATI card for graphics and a Nvidia card for physx under XP pro. Wouldnt that be the same thing? It recognizes both cards and they play nicely together.

EDIT: ok, I totally just realized that I totally misunderstood the OP. Ignore me. Mods can delete my posts in this thread or whatever they do.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 23, 2009)

how can i edit my sitting , im pick up an big package and my card going worm , i want take the normal one


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

Paste a copy of your desktop here, I'm trying to see what shortcuts you have.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Paste a copy of your desktop here, I'm trying to see what shortcuts you have.



ok here is my friend


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

OK looks like it's working and you want to know how to change the settings on what size WUs you want to work on correct?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> OK looks like it's working and you want to know how to change the settings on what size WUs you want to work on correct?



i want to change to normal size , something use 60%-70% form GPU


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

OK, that folding icon on the F@H-make a shortcut your desktop (two of them as a matter of fact). You can make a second copy from the first shortcut. See my illustrations below.






The one on the right -gpu 0 tag is only if you're using multiple gpu so you should leave your original shortcut alone. The one on the left with the configonly tag is the one you use to configure your client. 

This is what it looks like when you run that configonly setting (similar to when you first setup the client):






Hope this helps


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> OK, that folding icon on the F@H-make a shortcut your desktop (two of them as a matter of fact). You can make a second copy from the first shortcut. See my illustrations below.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26003&stc=1&d=1243098937
> 
> ...




thanx a lot my friend im go try it , and im really appreciate you all of this


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2009)

I finally  figured out how to get the 2 cores on my GTX295 folding The key item was hooking into the HDMI output as opposed to using the 2 DVI ports. The HDMI port will be your primary display and one of the DVI will be secondary (dummy plugged).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 1, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I finally  figured out how to get the 2 cores on my GTX295 folding The key item was hooking into the HDMI output as opposed to using the 2 DVI ports. The HDMI port will be your primary display and one of the DVI will be secondary (dummy plugged).
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26227&stc=1&d=1243810316



Nice work! I never got that far as my 295 was fubar'd. I'd still like to get one for the built-in Sli, but they are hard to find now at a decent price.
.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 8, 2009)

welllll i finally got Fahmon to work, lol that took way too long to find  go 8800 gts ftw!


----------

